

Why is Chrome so much less graphically performant than Safari? - Aslan11

Hey HN,<p>Front End Developer here, long time reader. I&#x27;m trying to identify why Chrome seems to struggle when it comes to animation performance while Safari is able to render everything without a hitch. Is this because Safari has hooks into the OS that Chrome does not? Is this because Google adopted blink in lieu of webkit? And most importantly is there a remedy out there?<p>Take the following site for example: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;scrollrevealjs.org&#x2F;<p>In Chrome my scrolling gets choppy, however everything remains beautifully buttery in Safari. As a developer what can I do to improve the performance of my sites that rely heavily on animation?<p>Thanks!
======
lsllc
It's a known issue, been around since retina MBP was introduced; see:

[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136555](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=136555)

For me, I have no problems with Chrome when running an rMBP with a external
display, but once I switch to the built in retina display, performance suffers
significantly.

I switched to Safari a few months ago despite preferring Chrome because I
couldn't stand Chrome's poor retina performance.

------
Sarkie
Try looking at this.

[http://jankfree.org/](http://jankfree.org/)

Chrome has some good tools and even has chrome://tracing to show you low level
stuff inside Chrome.

~~~
Aslan11
Thank you Sarkie!

------
zwiteof
Your example looks fine in chrome for me.

